# Huron at Flat Rock



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Saw two nice bucks landed, each 8-10 lbs. range. Both were bright with pink cheeks, nice fish. Neither was clipped. I wonder if they were naturally reproduced fish or from Canada? Does anyone know if Canada clips their stockers?

Reports were that about a dozen fish caught.

Fish came on "flies" which was all I could get out of anyone. I was throwing yarn eggs, wooly buggers, skunks and wigglers to no avail. Good day, though.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Fished Sunday 3-5pm. No fish hooked or did I see any hooked or landed, unlike yesterday when I saw two landed and heard reports of a dozen or so fish. 

Conditions were great, fish just weren't on. Angler turn out was reasonable. Fishing below the coffer requires some casting coordination, but above the coffer you can get a little more casting room.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Fished today from 4 to 6. The cold weather kept most people home with few out fishing. The water level looks good but the temperatures need to come up some. 

One small (4 lbs) was landed but nothing else. I plan on spending most of the day at the river on Wed.


----------



## Sean Farnan (Dec 30, 2000)

Fished the Huron at Flatrock last Saturday. I fished above the coffer on the park side and lost a nice bright fish right at the net. I hooked the fish on a #3 Mepps aglia plain with a prism tape blade. I tried jignwaxworm combos under a bobber with no luck but on my second cast with the spinner I finally got to feel the steel.
Give it a try,
Sean


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

Been having some success @hur-roc park. The last few times i've been out i managed to take a fish each outing.
On the seventh I was hoping the sun would come out like the weather people said, finally at about 4 pm it did and i hooked into a nice hen. She was 22" and 6 1/4 lbs. . Fat as a football she was,pretty fresh too. Broke water once and ran about 25 yrds of line,the reel was a scream'n.

Hey gunrod was that my fish you mentioned from monday small male. Let me know next time you go to hur-roc. cya


Wally 
p.s. all fish taken on waxies w/jig below bobber.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Yeah steelyarn, I am the same guy who talked to you both days at Hu-Roc. I saw your name on that other site you mentioned talking about your fish. 

Surprised you weren't back there today. You seem to be the only one having good luck. If it warms up this weekend everybody should be doing well there.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I went out to Huroc yesterday morning. Fished for about an hour and a half. Saw one guy hook two and another hook one below the coffer but didn't see anything landed. They said they were fishing with egg patterns or bright yarn. 
They are in there, all we need is some warm weather.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Fished Flat Rock today with no luck. I saw Steelyarn down there and he said he saw one landed. I saw one walleye taken which is a good sign. Generally the Steels are right behind the walleye. And of course the walleye have great timing, tomorrow is the last day to keep them. I will probably hook hundreds after Thursday.


----------



## soapbox27 (Feb 1, 2001)

Just wondered if there is any change on the conditions on the Huron...did anyone have any luck over the weekend? I'm thinking of heading down there by the end of the week or weekend depending on the weather of course and just wondered if anyone had any info...


-Matt


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Soapbox, I was there today for a few hours. No steelies landed today but plenty of walleye and suckers. And now the dept of transportation has placed a barge under the bridge at telegraph to repair the bridge. In order to keep the barge floating the dam is open wide to keep water flowing. I heard fish are being caught farther down river though.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Does anyone do any fishing on the backside of the park. I'm talking about the backwater section that looks like it may have been the original course of the river. It looks like it may hold some bass or catfish, I would imagine pike and muskie go in there as well. I thought I might give it a try this summer. Any suggestions?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

You are right, I have talked with people who have caught walleye, pike, bass and crappie in the back waters. Talked with a guy last night who hooked 10 walleye (landed 8) yesterday. He had to let them all go but said that it was more fun than not catching steelies.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Talked to guys in Hu roc this evening. Nobody catching steelies, just walleye. I think the back water must be good for walleye. I saw guys with lanterns last week bypassing the mainstream and heading over to that side. It was the last for walleye.

I can't believe its slower than two weeks ago, they must have been catching holdovers.


----------



## mtorzews (Jan 20, 2000)

I fish those back waters a lot during the summer. The main catch is gills and largemouth bass. There are times when the bass fishing is spectacular back there. I caught 24 bass in an hour after work last year. The largest bass I've taken was around 3 lbs. Most are in the 1 - 1.5 lb range. I've heard there are pike in the area as well but I have never hooked one. 
See you on the water
Mike


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

What do you throw at bass in that portion of the Huron. 
My dad and I were there two weeks ago and we were thinking that those backwaters would be a good place to try. 
I mostly heave a fly line around but I am game for everything. 
What are you throwing at the bass? Imitation amphibians and insects?
Is it a lot different in spring versus summer?
Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Tight lines,
Amos


----------



## mtorzews (Jan 20, 2000)

I've only fished for them in summer, and fall. I don't believe they are in season right now. As far as what to use. I've had success on just about every normal bass bait. It just depends on conditions, time of year, and mood of the fish. I'll normally start with a spinner or a rubber worm.


----------



## 300mag (Jan 28, 2000)

We will be out their tonight trying our luck, will keep you posted as to how the fishing is.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Fished about an hour this morning at Huroc. Weather was OK, a little windy. Saw one walleye caught and released. The guys I talked to said no one had caught a steelie yet this morning.

I saw one taken about a hundred yards downstream from the footbridge. Not sure about the bait they were using. Seems like everyone in town is trying their luck. Seen everything from spawn, spoons, to rubber worms. I


----------

